# 40 gallon breeder tank for Russian tortoise?



## five_star_reptiles (Jan 24, 2014)

I got My tortoise from someone and they said she came with everything but she has the worst cage ever... It's for rodents and it's too small. I've been watching for a cheap tortoise table but haven't found one yet... My boyfriend will build her one once it's warm enough to be in the shed where all the woodworking stuff is (it's not heated and we live in MN) I picked up a 40 breeder tank that I was planning to use for my ball python but he's still really small for that much space so was wondering if I block it so she can't see out, could I put my Russian tortoise in there until we are able to build her something better? I just figured since I don't need it for my bp yet I might as well let Gertrude have more space.


----------



## wellington (Jan 24, 2014)

It's not the best size, but in a pinch she will survive until her enclosure is built.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Jan 24, 2014)

Agree with Barb, the 40gallon wont be good for full time living. But since it's better than her current house and only temporary while you build the table, then sure. Use it.


----------

